# Feral Pigeons ahd health concerns



## aglowack (Jan 22, 2003)

I have read all of posts on health concerns and feral pigeons, and still haven't come to closure. I noticed that rehabilitators put feral pigeons up for adoption if they can't be released, for what ever reason. Do they treat them or test them for disease before adoption? I am still a bit concerned about my kids getting sick. I am a bit worried about TB and other diseases that my family could come down with. Should I worry about handeling the bird???


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Not to worry. If the bird is healthy it should be ok to take home. an outside loft pen that is pest proof and can keep the bird dry and sheterd is best. If you keep it inside regular cleaning and maintantence is no different then a hook billed bird. I personly keep pigeons out side.


----------



## aglowack (Jan 22, 2003)

I have the injured pigeon in a box in one of my spare rooms. The pigeon seems to like the human contact, and I am very willing to care for the pigeon if it can't fly correctly after the healing period. My kids want to by a large cage and keep it in the house. Do I need to be concerned or am I safe?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello again!

While there are diseases that could be transmitted from pigeon to human, this is extremely unlikely. There is a recent thread discussing this in detail.

Many, many of our members here are around pigeons constantly .. some have large numbers of birds in loft situations and others have only one or a few pet birds that have the run of the house. I don't think anyone has ever had a problem with a pigeon transmitted disease.

Myself, I currently have around 50 rescue pigeons. I rarely know the background of these birds so am probably more at risk than most members for contracting something from the birds. Some of them are horribly ill when they arrive, but to date, I have experienced no health problems from the birds.

Obviously, good hygiene and common sense are necessary to keep both the bird and the people healthy.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited January 24, 2003).]


----------



## aglowack (Jan 22, 2003)

Terry,
Do you handle the rescue birds often? I have been handling my bird daily (he seems to like the contact). I have just been sure to wash my hands after handling the bird...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I take in rescue pigeons, handle them daily and have had no ill effects (nor do I anticipate any), though I must admit that when I got my first rescue pigeon I knew so little about them that I felt I should wear a mask and gloves when I handled it!

The transmission of diseases like TB and salmonella would usually happen if human food became contaminated by the droppings of an infected pigeon, which is unlikely to happen in a controlled domestic environment. But did you know that pigeons mouths are _cleaner_ than ours ? We are advised not to kiss them because we carry pasteurella in our saliva, and that can kill birds.

I don't think pigeons carry any more diseases that other domestic birds including chickens (but I am open to correction) and have concluded that I am in far more danger of catching a disease from my dogs and cats (who knows what they put in their mouths during the course of the day). I apply the same hygiene principles to all my animals. 

I am, of course, more careful when I handle a sick pigeon, but that is mainly to protect the other pigeions in my care which would be suceptible to whatever was affecting the latest rescue.

But if you want total reassurance I suppose you could have the pigeon tested for whatever diseases you fear?

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, most of the pigeons here are handled on a daily basis. Many need medications or other treatments that have to be given ususally twice per day. Those that are not receiving special care are also handled during cage cleaning, feeding, watering, and just for the sheer joy of being able to touch those that are my pets.

As Cynthia mentioned, the danger of transmitting something from one bird to another is of more concern to me than me catching something from a bird.

Terry Whatley


----------



## aglowack (Jan 22, 2003)

Good to hear thanks for the clarification...


----------



## Emily (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the info. I have also been wondering about contracting diseases from pigeons. I've had my little Ernie roaming inside my small apartment for 3 months now and no problems at all. I put him in a dog kennel in the day while I'm out and he's happy enough flying around in there - something you may want to try with your new bird. Be sure to get one with close enough slots that your pigeon can't sneak out!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I had to kind of laugh when I read your post Emily. It brought back one of many fond memories of our beloved Whitefeather. 
You mention if using a dog kennel as the home for your pigeon, make sure the 'slots' aren't so large that the pigeon could 'sneak out'. Well... 
When Whitefeather was about 4 months old she also had a large dog kennel as her home. We set it out on the patio table so she could get some 'fresh air'. Things were going just fine, When all of a sudden we looked out & there must have been a dozen Finches flying about inside her cage. Poor Whitefeather had no idea who they were or where they came from. We hadn't even thought that the smaller birds would fly right between the bars. Needless to say, home improvements began immediately.
Cindy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pigeons get many sick mostly from soiled feed water dampness mice other rodents. mice carry many things that effect pigeon health. Pigeons should not be kept with hooked billed birds. chickens other fowl. most generaly the are a healthy sort of bird. To many birds. And breathing the dust can effect the lungs. in pigeons. It is called pigeon breeders lung. Somewhat like emphazema. Not many people get it. Even if you have the cleanest loft in the world Its the dust. not the dried droppings. But the dust that is like fine powder that comes of the birds them self. That is why good air exchange is not only importent for your health but the bird also. A few birds or one well it is really not a problem . Wont even notice the dust. When you get up to say twenty five or more in restricted air exchange you see that dust collecting on the walls white fine powder. We as we want to raise more pigeons build nice looking lofts Some with heat source and more . We forget to rember air exchange in the design . Effects our health the birds health to. And breeding season can wait until early spring. in my area march is fine as young wont hatch till late march to early april. And early hatches may be show ready or race ready. But I have raised my better birds during the warmer weather also. BACK TO YOUR question the one bird or a few wont pose any problem any more then a cat dog parakeet parrot ect as an indoor pet. All proper outside loft design should include air exchange and screens for insect control. THEN most health concerns can be at a minimum. All birds pigeons if kept and showed raised or put around strange birds should be treated for pmv. para moxo virus. And with west nile virus on the up swing screens for insct control is a must. mescitos also can cause pox around the eye cere on the birds. Sorry so long but offerd insight for healthy birds and people health to.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

As a child,I spent a lot of time in Downtown,Cleveland,Ohio feeding the thousands of commons.My favorite way of feeding them was to put food between my lips and let them take it from my lips! They would be perched all over me.I never gave a thought to catching a disease and never did catch a disease from them.There aren't many pigeons downtown nowadays because peregrine falcons nest there.But now that there aren't enough pigeons to clean up all the food that people drop,rats are abundant and can even be seen during the day.Maybe someday people will realize that the pigeons were good to have around.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I loved your story of the finches, Cindy! 

It is true that pigeons act as a rat deterrent, and I wish people would realise that they have a value, but if you point out that they keep the rats away you get the "Rats with wings" reply. That mild and not-so-good joke has done so much harm to these wonderful birds!

Cynthia


----------



## Emily (Jan 8, 2003)

Cindy, your story is hilarious!!! I can totally picture the same thing happening to Ernie, complete with the confused look on his face of "what the heck are THESE things and how did they get in MY house???" LOL!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

You are exactly right Emily.
That was the look Whitefether had on her face. Of course the finches thought it was great. It really was quite a sight. 
Cindy


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Theer is a lot of good advice on this thread concerning pigeons and any disease they may have. 

The BEST thing for your worries is to call an avian vet and have your pigeon tested. When you find he's disease free you will feel MUCH better. It is not uncommon for a feral to have worms of some kind. Which to the best of my knowledge would not affect you, but would affect his health. The testing that your vet would do would let you knwo if he does or not. You can get a quote on how much the vet visit would cost. 

I took two pigeons to my vet once and felt much better afterwards, as I'm sure they did too because then I was able to rid them of their worms. 

Julie


----------

